

Ask HN: I'm building a forum engine with Django, any advice? - nyddle

To brush up my Python&#x2F;Django skills (and given the sorry state of python forum software), I&#x27;ve set out to build a modern forum engine. Would love to hear any suggestions&#x2F;advice on what to bring to the table.
======
collyw
Check out the ones that have already been written. See what you can improve
on.

[https://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/ForumAppsComparison](https://code.djangoproject.com/wiki/ForumAppsComparison)

~~~
nyddle
Thank you. I was initially evaluating against this list
[https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/forums/](https://www.djangopackages.com/grids/g/forums/)
but it seems there are some hidden gems like
[https://github.com/rafalp/misago](https://github.com/rafalp/misago) that
somehow didn't get on the list.

